# Anabolic Matrix RX ...  need some help.



## DemolitionNine (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey guys. Last week I started a bottle of Anabolic Matrix Rx.  I have changed NOTHING else in my diet, or supplementation, but for some odd reason the sides of my neck are hurtin' like crazy.  It didn't start until AFTER I started the Rx. 

Could it just be a pinched nerve from a lift (I did some really heavy shrugs, on my back day), or does Anabolic Matrix RX effect any glands in the neck?

I have however noticed better sleep, more drive, and a better mood overall with little to no acne or side-effects.  This's definitely great stuff.

I don't want to point my neck-pain at Anobolic Matrix RX... it just happened to occur shortly after starting the bottle.  (with 3 pills in the evenings only).

Thanks for the help.

-Matt


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 26, 2005)

It's not the Anabolic Matrix RX...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 26, 2005)

Prolly from the shrugs, where is the pain?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Last week I started a bottle of Anabolic Matrix Rx.  I have changed NOTHING else in my diet, or supplementation, but for some odd reason the sides of my neck are hurtin' like crazy.  It didn't start until AFTER I started the Rx.
> 
> Could it just be a pinched nerve from a lift (I did some really heavy shrugs, on my back day), or does Anabolic Matrix RX effect any glands in the neck?
> 
> ...



This would be caused from training or sleeping wrong, not AMRx, or any supplement for that matter.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Prolly from the shrugs, where is the pain?


It happens with great pain when I try to turn my head side-to-side... like if you were looking out a blindspot in your car.  It feels like someone is pinching my neck when I turn my head... especially if I look left.

I've had it happen from sleep once, but... this's lasting more than 5 days already...    .... it sux.

Like I said... I wasn't blaming it on the Ano RX...  I was just wondering if any glands were affected.

Anyway, any ideas?  Or any "remedies" .. 

thanks.

-Matt


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> It happens with great pain when I try to turn my head side-to-side...


You need a back alignment.  You are sleeping wrong.  I'm 95% positive.  I had the same symptoms.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

yup, either happened from sleeping or training, I have had this happen many times lasting up to a week, we call it a "stiff neck".


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yup, either happened from sleeping or training, I have had this happen many times lasting up to a week, we call it a "stiff neck".


Doh!   


Time to get someone to walk on my back for me.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2005)

It's that you're sleeping wrong.  I've had a kink in my neck from both sleeping wrong and from exercising.  Your description sounds like the former.

 Other than seeing a chiropractor, there's nothing that you can do about it.  Robert is spot on as to how long it can last.  Usually not more than a week.  If it does last longer, go see a doctor.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> Time to get someone to walk on my back for me.


 Holy crap, you do that too?!


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Holy crap, you do that too?!


 
Oh heeeeeellllll  yes....    


It feels awesome.  Provided the volunteer actually treads evenly, and doesn't weigh 300lbs.    


Thanks for the help guys. 



Robert...   Ano Matrix RX is awesome stuff.  I just thought I'd let cha know.

It gets a BIG   from me.  

-Matt


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yup, either happened from sleeping or training, I have had this happen many times lasting up to a week, we call it a "stiff neck".


I had one so bad one time I thought I might have a kidney infection.  Turns out that I needed an alignment since my feet hang off my bed 

Go figure.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> Time to get someone to walk on my back for me.



that is a bad idea, if anything start seeing a chiropractor for adjustments, I do.

but with a stiff neck try putting a heating pad on it to help relax the muscles, use some ibuprofin for the pain, and do not work-out for a few days.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is a bad idea, if anything start seeing a chiropractor for adjustments, I do.
> 
> but with a stiff neck try putting a heating pad on it to help relax the muscles, use some ibuprofin for the pain, and do not work-out for a few days.


 
That I shall do. 

I may have trouble getting itno a chiropracter.. I'm uninsured at the moment...  

However, I'll try the heat.   


Thanks for the suggestions.  I really appreciate everyone's help.

-Matt


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> I may have trouble getting itno a chiropracter.. I'm uninsured at the moment...



Most insurance companies do not really cover much anyway, at least mine does not. You can pay cash, mine charges $40 a visit.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

One visit and you can learn how to do it yourself.  I do it daily.


----------



## topolo (Jan 26, 2005)

anabolic matrix makes me have a sore butt


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> anabolic matrix makes me have a sore butt


Right around the wallet area?    (sorry rob,... i'm a college student.)


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> anabolic matrix makes me have a sore butt


 You're putting it in the wrong hole...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> That I shall do.
> 
> I may have trouble getting itno a chiropracter.. I'm uninsured at the moment...
> 
> ...


 I don't know what your budget it like, but chiroprators usually charge around $35 for a session.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> One visit and you can learn how to do it yourself.  I do it daily.



do it yourself?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> do it yourself?


Yes, I can give my self an alignment.... standing up too   figure that one out.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Yes, I can give my self an alignment.... standing up too   figure that one out.



wow, so a chiropractor goes to 4 years of school to learn how to adjust vertabraes and we can all just do it ourselves!

you cannot honestly think that "cracking" your back is the same thing a chiro does when he/she adjusts you.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 26, 2005)

Welp, I'll see if I can't squeeze $35-$40 out of my back pocket for a visit. 

We'll have to see. 

The discomfort is definitely getting to me.  I'm beginning to think it'd be very well worth it.

The owner of my gym has good ties with a Chiropractic Firm not too far from my house, maybe I'll ask him first how much she charges per session, and what the hours are, etc. ...   then kinda' go from there.

-Matt


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you cannot honestly think that "cracking" your back is the same thing a chiro does when he/she adjusts you.


I"m not that naive Rob. I've had two alignments done professionally. I can now get the same results on my own.  
Yoga helps too.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I can now get the same results on my own.



and you know this how?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> Welp, I'll see if I can't squeeze $35-$40 out of my back pocket for a visit.



Your first visit will cost more because they will do x-rays.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> and you know this how?


Pretty easy to tell, because I can rotate my neck.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

do you realize the damage you can cause doing this? 

you could paralyze yourself, cause a stroke, or even die if you did it wrong, or went too far.


----------



## simbh (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> do you realize the damage you can cause doing this?
> 
> you could paralyze yourself, cause a stroke, or even die if you did it wrong, or went too far.


I can really picture luke in a wheel chair trying to do his shoulder press


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2005)

I fully support Chiropractic Care but neck Manipulation is something I wouldn't mess around with, with out proper experience

http://www.chirobase.org/15News/neurol.html
(I know Canadian    )


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2005)

Take that article with a grain of salt.  It's doctors bad-mouthing chiropractors.  Doctors have been trying to put them out of business for a long time.  It really comes down to doctors believing that chiropractors are "stealing" some of their business.

 Not that what they are saying can't be true.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> do you realize the damage you can cause doing this?
> 
> you could paralyze yourself, cause a stroke, or even die if you did it wrong, or went too far.


Relax Rob.  I appreciate the concern, but i"m not the kind've guy to rush into things to hurt myself.  I have an area around my lower cervical/upper thoracics that when it gets inflamed I lose a large percentage of the ROM in my neck.  

In the past I've had alignments to correct this.  They deffinately work.  But I think that it might be more of a nervous system issue for me.  I"m not trying to do something violent to resolve it.  Actually, i'm all about the relaxation.

I'm able to get the same releif out of a method that involves Yoga (sun salutations), breathing, and working on my mind/muscle connection (each vertebrae at a time).


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Take that article with a grain of salt.  It's doctors bad-mouthing chiropractors.  Doctors have been trying to put them out of business for a long time.  It really comes down to doctors believing that chiropractors are "stealing" some of their business.



exactly, if you go to a "doctor" they Rx a drug to mask the symptoms, a chiro tries to fix the problem.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Relax Rob.  I appreciate the concern, but i"m not the kind've guy to rush into things to hurt myself.  I have an area around my lower cervical/upper thoracics that when it gets inflamed I lose a large percentage of the ROM in my neck.
> 
> In the past I've had alignments to correct this.  They deffinately work.  But I think that it might be more of a nervous system issue for me.  I"m not trying to do something violent to resolve it.  Actually, i'm all about the relaxation.
> 
> I'm able to get the same releif out of a method that involves Yoga (sun salutations), breathing, and working on my mind/muscle connection (each vertebrae at a time).



*A true story*... a man wanted to "adjust" his wife's neck because he thought he could do it since his chiro did it on him and he felt that he knew how, so reluctantly she allowed him to and he accidently killed her.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *A true story*... a man wanted to "adjust" his wife's neck because he thought he could do it since his chiro did it on him and he felt that he knew how, so reluctantly she allowed him to and he accidently killed her.


  [font=&quot]I believe that he ended up shearing her spinal column with a vertebra.[/font]


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *A true story*... a man wanted to "adjust" his wife's neck because he thought he could do it since his chiro did it on him and he felt that he knew how, so reluctantly she allowed him to and he accidently killed her.


I'm not exactly trying to sell any services Rob.  Besides, I think there are enough _'freak accident'_ true stories out there to keep all of us sedentary in our houses for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *A true story*... a man wanted to "adjust" his wife's neck because he thought he could do it since his chiro did it on him and he felt that he knew how, so reluctantly she allowed him to and he accidently killed her.


Sure it was an "accident"?


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *A true story*... a man wanted to "adjust" his wife's neck because he thought he could do it since his chiro did it on him and he felt that he knew how, so reluctantly she allowed him to and he accidently killed her.


Wholly crap, now that would suck...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sure it was an "accident"?



Yes, this was a story that a friend told me about a friend of his several years ago.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Yes, this was a story that a friend told me about a friend of his several years ago.


That's horrible. My freind told me about his freind who's head exploded drinking pepsi and eating pop rocks.


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 26, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *A true story*... a man wanted to "adjust" his wife's neck because he thought he could do it since his chiro did it on him and he felt that he knew how, so reluctantly she allowed him to and he accidently killed her.


 Is there any chance I could find out EXACTLY how he managed to do this?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Is there any chance I could find out EXACTLY how he managed to do this?



lol, it does not take much actually, chiropractors get trained on how to give someone a stroke when doing neck adjustments so they know exactly what to do and what not to do.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 26, 2005)

Speaking of Chiro's 

 Have any of you had the "Black out" test done to you?

 You stand against the wall, breath in real deep...  then blow all the air out.. and then they put pressure on certain points and you basically just black out. 

 AHHH...   My friend did that to me a few years ago.. it was pretty cool.  I was out for like 20 seconds.


----------



## topolo (Jan 26, 2005)

my butt is still sore!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

DemolitionNine said:
			
		

> it was pretty cool. I was out for like 20 seconds.


O man have I got something for you to try them... 



			
				topolo said:
			
		

> my butt is still sore!


 Has anybody given you the "blackout" test recently.  Any time that you can't account for?


----------



## topolo (Jan 26, 2005)

Good point I was hanging out with Dale Mabry!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 26, 2005)

Homie don't play that.  I think you were hanging with John H.

take care

dale mabry


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Jan 27, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> use some ibuprofin for the pain, and do not work-out for a few days.


  use Vicodin H.P. for pain and enjoyment,if your not working out for a few days.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 27, 2005)

Warren[BigW] said:
			
		

> use Vicodin H.P. for pain and enjoyment,if your not working out for a few days.


 
 Haha... my dad has some Vicodin from his spinal surgery left over...




 However, I'm gunna continue working out... I hate just sitting on the couch... I utterly feel worthless when I'm just sitting around.

 I did however sleep with one of those "ergo" pillows last night, with a heating pad under my neck.  I feel a *smidge* better this morning.  I popped 600mg's worth of Ibuprofen, and that seemed to help a little as well. I also put some Icy-Hot on my neck, and damn did that feel good after getting out of my hot-tub.  

 Anyway, if it persists all the way until like tues this coming week, I'm going to a chiro.  If it goes away, then thank goodness!   



 -Matt


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 27, 2005)

OK...as far as cracking your own neck or back....I am not a big fan of it obviously....if you can get it done gently without too much rotation it may give you some relief for a while and may not be a big deal....but 99% of the "self-adjustments" that I have seen make me cringe.

walking on the back is a bad idea....i have seen several cracked ribs and transverse processes (part of the vertebrae)....from this....just because it "cracks" doesn't mean it was a good crack.

each of the vertebral segments have a slightly different angle and degree of rotation that they need to be placed in when adjusting them to avoid nerological problems and restore "PROPER" motion and spacing.

I am guilty of cracking my own upper back or having my girlfriend do it when i am really in pain or locked up....but she is gentle about it and follows my instructions so as not to hurt me. Then i go get adjusted the right way the next day.

Do what you guys want.....but dont mistake it for a real adjustment....or belittle 4 years of intense schooling and anatomy training by saying you just "figured out" how to do it yourself....it makes you sound stupid and pisses me off.

thats like picking up a hammer for the first time and saying...yeah i've seen the carpenters on home make over do this...no big deal. Do you really think you are gonna get the same results as a skilled carpenter who has really honed his craft. I think not.

as far as killing someone with a neck manipulation....chances are they used too much rotation along with too much force....this can actually dislodge the skull....or they can fracture part of C-2 (the dens) and this can press into the cord (more likely causing paralysis, but death is possible)....i would stay away from cracking other people's necks.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jan 27, 2005)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> OK...as far as cracking your own neck or back....I am not a big fan of it obviously....if you can get it done gently without too much rotation it may give you some relief for a while and may not be a big deal....but 99% of the "self-adjustments" that I have seen make me cringe.
> 
> walking on the back is a bad idea....i have seen several cracked ribs and transverse processes (part of the vertebrae)....from this....just because it "cracks" doesn't mean it was a good crack.
> 
> ...


 
Makes sense.  I myself wasn't going to do any "self-cracking" ...  I don't think it'd do much anyway. 

I'll prolly pony up for a chiropractor if this shit doesn't go away by monday... 

Thanks for the explanations though.   They're much appreciated.

-Matt


----------



## topolo (Jan 27, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Homie don't play that.  I think you were hanging with John H.
> 
> take care
> 
> dale mabry



So you think it was John H. and not the anabolic matrix that gave me the sore butt?


----------

